# Installing Coralife Aqualight



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

I just bought a Coralife Aqualight light unit from another member. I am putting it on a 30 inch aquarium, and it isn't made for a tank that long. I looked at the mounting legs sold for these, and I think they would prevent me from opening my canopy. (The front half hinges up.)

Is it okay to place the light directly on the plastic canopy lid? There is a glass panel opening, so water exposure isn't the issue. What I am worried about is heat buildup. Presently I have raised it with two blocks of wood.

Below are views of the canopy, with and without light.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Those units do give off a quite a bit of temperature. I'm not for certain though but I personally wouldn't put it directly on there.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I had a 20" one directly on my 10 gal set-up. Didn't have any probs myself but as Chris says there may be a heat factor. I would say if the plastic/glass feels hot right now with it raised up would give you a good clue as to the heat it puts off and if its too much. Will it sit directly on the glass without the blocks or does it sit on the plastic lip that goes around the glass? If it sits on the lip like mine then there is a gap under the light and most the heat would probably escape out the ends where the light isn't long enough, assuming that the heat is not enough to melt the plastic. If it's right on the glass, I wouldn't recommend that.


----------



## lednail (Apr 22, 2010)

I bought one used as well and the previous owner had it gust sitting on the glass lid and the plastic melted and the glass cracked, so he got legs for it. You having it on the wood should work. But it you have a 24” light with legs it should fit a 30” aquarium.


----------

